# A Hopeless Lie - My Band (I'm the drummer.)



## sonknuck23 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just letting all of you know (Some of you already do,) I just wanted to tell you guys about my band considering now we're going through a lot of good things, shows, an up-coming EP, and a possible tour coming up maybe.

You can check us out at http://www.myspace.com/ahopelesslieband (It's going through some changes)
and even look us up on Facebook OR YouTube for some live videos. Yay!



Thanks in advance for your support and such 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







UPDATE: We've sent our EP to get printed, so hopefully we'll be getting it soon! We're gonna' host an online store, so let me know if you guys are interested! Only 10$, and it'd be great support as well.

You guys are awesome, thanks!


----------



## 4K475UK1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Whats the bands style of music before I go to any pages I mostly listen to rock


----------



## 4K475UK1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Your page froze my cp


----------



## sonknuck23 (Aug 20, 2010)

It's post-hardcore. Not necessarily my style even, but I love drumming and they're good friends of mine, plus to be honest I've taken a shine to our songs specifically, I think some of them are super rad.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 20, 2010)

4K475UK1 said:
			
		

> Your page froze my cp


uhh what


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 24, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> 4K475UK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL nevermind


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 24, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're telling someone to disregard another member's post? That's real polite.

EDIT: Crap, shouldn't go off topic like that. Yeah, this band is pretty good. You have my support


----------



## overslept (Aug 24, 2010)

Can't stand this style of music, but best of luck in the industry.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha, thanks anyways, man. It's not so much "I hope you like it" (although if you do, awesome!) I'm just hoping to have your support.

I've been getting some support from other members, as well as people helping me (trying to find fonts for our album, etc.) So I put GBAtemp in my album thank-you's. (I also put Vaporeon, simply 'cause that's one bad-ass Pokemon.)


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 27, 2010)

sonknuck23 said:
			
		

> I've been getting some support from other members, as well as people helping me (trying to find fonts for our album, etc.) So I put GBAtemp in my album thank-you's. (I also put Vaporeon, simply 'cause that's one bad-ass Pokemon.)



Ehh, not really my style. I'm a drummer also, I've posted my band on here and people seemed to like, we are Progressive/Technical/Metalcore. Check us out http://www.myspace.com/dothmetal

And yesh! I put some GBATemp members in the booklet of my bands CD also! Too bad no one from GBATemp ever bought it and found it xD

Oh, and drummer to drummer, save up $600 and get yourself some Axis A Longboards, you won't regret my friend.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah dude I checked you guys out, pretty sweet. I love Metalcore, haha. Pretty soon I'll have my solo project up, which is just me and an acoustic guitar. My first show is Nov. 5th.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Aug 28, 2010)

Your band's music isn't _really_ my cup of tea, but you are good! I've always loved grass-roots music too, so congrats on your success!


----------



## sonknuck23 (Aug 29, 2010)

WE'VE UPDATED OUR MYSPACE, AND ADDED A STUDIO-RECORDED SONG!!! CHECK IT OUT, AND LOOK OUT FOR OUR UPCOMING EP "MONSTER IN THE MIRROR".

http://www.myspace.com/ahopelesslieband


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2010)

Dont really like the music since its not my style but its good who knows maybe one day well see you on tv.


----------



## xist (Apr 17, 2011)

You're not  by any chance going to pull a NeShn and post a VBR encode of your EP for the Temp are you? Seems a good way to generate some interest. (V0 would be good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't really like the music since it's not my style, but it's good.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha this was a while ago, Just to let you know since after months some of you posted, I quit the band in October, and now I play Solo. I'll probably be posting some things soon for that.


----------

